# Shark Shield



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Shark Shield performs as advertised. Two weeks ago, I had three dives with my new Shark Shield but did not see any sharks. Plenty of blood in the water but no sharks. Today, on my second dive, I had a stringer of fish on me when Inoticed a 5-6 ft shark ( not a bull or black tip) circling me at about 30 ft. So far so good. Then all of a sudden, the shark came directly at me and got to about 15-20 ftbefore itsuddenly made a 180 turnand sped off. This happened about threeor four times with the same results. Now feeling extremely confident, I ignored the shark for the rest of the dive. However,I did notice that it followed me up during my ascent (to about a depth of 40 feet)but never got any closer than 20 ft from me. Also, it did not charge at me directly anymore. Itjust circled. The visibility was about 35ft at the time.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to hear it worked for you. Having a shark circle you in low vis is no fun


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

What is this shark shield? Where would I check one out?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

try www.sharkshield.com


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Jarhead (9/29/2008)*What is this shark shield? Where would I check one out?


*Jarhead*,

Go tothe website *bluffman2 *posted. Check out the Freedom 7 unit. That's the one I have.


----------

